# ʟᴜsʜᴍᴜsʜ; My Sugar Glider Diary! ツ



## Lushmush (Apr 26, 2013)

_Welcome to my Sugar Glider Diary!_

❤❤❤_

__I thought I'd keep a diary in this section, on my experiences with keeping these amazing little critters.__ 

I'm hoping it will provide a personal insight in to what ownership of Sugar Gliders is actually like.
_
❤❤❤

Are you interested in owning Sugar Gliders?
Want to know more about them and their care?
Check out the two UK based Sugar Glider forums below!

Sugar Glider Forum - Index
Sugar Glider Forum

Both forums are packed full of helpful and easy to follow information, they also have a great, friendly and supportive community to help with any questions or worries you might have. Oh and of course RFUK is just as great! 

​


----------



## Lushmush (Apr 26, 2013)

*25/07/2013 - They are here! 1/3*

_*25/07/2013
*
They are here! 
(part one_)

❤❤❤​At around 8am, the courier; Wild World Reptiles, delivered my two little female Sugar Gliders, named Esmeé & Ember, from a breeder down in Devon. As I was handed their little travel crate, I heard their first crabbing noise! It's so adorable but that's our secret, don't tell them it's adoreable because they like to think they are big and mean but in all honesty, I find it so cute!

I expected them to be larger than they actually are but oh my! It just adds to their sheer cuteness. Large adorable eyes, cute little ears, mini whiskers, precious little feet and a luscious long fluffy tail! How can you not fall in love with these little gems! :flrt: 
I didn't think I'd fall so badly for their charm but I can honestly say, pictures don't do them justice, at all.

They can be daunting little minx though when they both start crabbing! I think I'm officially the worst person in the world to them at the moment but hopefully with time, patience, lots of love and bribes that will change.

I gave them some food this morning, after all they have had quite a long journey! Thankfully they tucked straight in. It was a Papaya, mango and butternut squash pureé with some Onken Biopot yogurt, Mango, Papaya & passionfruit flavour mixed in, it actually tasted quite nice (Yes I tried it, although before I added their supplements lol!). They also got a couple of whole blue berries and some IAMs cat biscuits for protein.

Already it is quite clear, one little girl is more confident than the other, she did come quite close to me before running off for some more food. At the moment I cannot tell them apart! Hopefully with time I will be able to, lol!!

So I'm in my first hours of owning these little Sugar Gliders and I'm already totally besotted with the little darlings!​


----------



## Lushmush (Apr 26, 2013)

*25/07/2013 - They are here! 2/3*

_*25/07/2013
*
They are here! 
(part two_)

❤❤❤
​Well, after 5-6 hours of them arriving I decided to go and check on them to make sure they are ok and to see how much they have ate, if anything! Sadly, I saw them both asleep on the floor of their enclosure, so I moved a few things around within their enclosure to try to make their new pouch look more appealing. I had to throw the pouch they came with because it was quite damp with urine and I didn't feel it was right to let them sleep in it, they wasn't in the pouch they came with anyway.

So after being crabbed at, I made a couple of changes to their enclosure and one of the little girls decided she wanted to check out the room, she ran across me and then jumped to the floor. Luckily I was kneeling on the floor, so it wasn't too big of a jump for her and thankfully they are kept in a Glider proof room, so there wasn't any where for her to escapee too. She went hopping along the floor and I got a blanket in order to cup her up softly and place her back in the enclosure, I didn't want her to associate me with the experience with being cupped so early on but it went smoothly and she was perfectly fine after her rather brief wonder.

Once I have bonded with them and I'm not a big scary, mean beastie to them, they will be allowed out for play time within the room. They can't currently because they don't trust me enough to come by me and when they have to go back I don't want to be chasing them around the room because it would just make them more fearful of me, which, of course I don't want.

Although, I was happy that they had ate most of their food! They just left a couple of whole blue berries but I think they might be a little to large for them with how small they are at the moment but I was originally worried that they may not eat because of their long journey and the stress of being in a strange new home but I'm so happy that they did eat.​


----------



## Lushmush (Apr 26, 2013)

*25/07/2013 - They are here! 3/3*

_*25/07/2013
*
They are here! 
(part three_)

❤❤❤
​Esmeé & Ember have now been with me for over 12 hours and I've just had a little check on them, I'm rather happy they are both now in their new pouch! I was greeted by plenty of crabbing but they will now be left alone to settle in. They will be getting fed again tonight because they didn't have the full amount which they should of had this morning.

When they wake up later tonight or tomorrow night, I'll be spending time by their enclosure just softly talking to them and offering them little treats so they learn to associate my voice and scent with good things. The more confident little girl, now named Esmeé will come quite close to me to smell me but she will let me know if I'm too close for comfort! Ember, the shy little girl is much more crabby and so far hasn't come near me but hopefully with lots of patience and bribery she will come round. I still cannot tell them a part by looking at them, lol! But I can already tell by their personalities but with time I'm hoping I'll notice subtle differences in their appearance.

I must say, even though I researched these amazing little guys for a good few years and I expected the crabbing and lunging. I felt like I didn't have a clue what I was doing once they was actually here. It's totally different from seeing it in a video to them actually behaving that way in front of you, it is quite strange how something so small can be quite daunting when they both start crabbing and lunging!

Although after saying that, I must admit I'm totally in love with the little girls and I can't wait until I gain their trust and begin the bonding process.

I will keep you guys updated with our progress!
​


----------



## Lushmush (Apr 26, 2013)

*26/07/2013 - Revenge of the little Houdini!*

_*26/07/2013
*
Revenge of the little Houdini!_

❤❤❤
​Around 1am this morning I heard the girls barking, such a sweet little noise! They only barked for around 30 seconds or so and once I shushed them, they went quite for around 10-20 minutes before starting up again, although this time being shushed didn't quieten them down...

I decided to switch on the light and stick my head around the door and noticed a vent in the enclosure had been pushed out, on the floor and little Esmeé running free around the outside of their enclosure and her little sister; Ember, still inside. Although Esmeé wouldn't move from the outside of their enclosure, which I found quite sweet but after a short while of trying to entice her, Esmeé returned herself in to their enclosure, thankfully! I can't tell you how glad I am that they are in a Glider proof room, so they are completely safe.

I can only assume that one of the little girls was barking because the other had escaped. Esmeé is turning out to be a true little Houdini, I will have to keep a very close eye on her and her little antics but all the vents have now been replaced with 1/4in x 1/4in PVC coated mesh, nailed in with 'u nails' so it is now very secure.

I went to check on the little princesses around 2:30am and they are both still inside their enclosure, safe and sound!

I have a feeling the little ones will be keeping me on my toes :flrt:​


----------



## Lushmush (Apr 26, 2013)

_*26/07/2013*_

_ Starting to make progress!_

❤❤❤Been sitting with the girlies, just talking to them and offering them some Onken biopot yoghurt while they was in their pouch, which they seem to adore! Esmeé the little Houdini, didn't really crab at me, she came out of their pouch and decided to just sit on my hand enjoying her yogurt treat. However, Ember, the little grump lol! decided to stay in the pouch and keep crabbing at me but when she was quite she also got some yoghurt too.

I managed to get a couple of pictures, so here are my little angels!

_ Meet Ember, the little shy one._
_She was too shy to leave the comfort of her safe pouch._​







​ 
_ 
Meet Esmeé, the little Houdini._
_Just after I placed her back in the enclosure, she even looks like she is giggling, lol!_

_







_​


----------



## Lushmush (Apr 26, 2013)

_*28/07/2013
*
Mission; Bond!
(nothing to do with 007, lol!)
_ 
❤❤❤
_The Targets!
Esmeé & Ember; Two young female Sugar Gliders.
__







_

_
Their crime!_
_Just looking too damn adorably cute._
_
Mission objectives!_
_To shower them with love and treats in attempt to get them on side._
_
Weapon of choice!
Onken biopot yoghurt, specifically Mango, Papaya & Passion-fruit flavour. 
It is simply gorgeous! 
_










_Esmeé & Ember was clearly waiting for me!









_:lol2:

Today I decided to try and start the bonding process with my two little darlings. Attempting bonding during the day time is meant to mean they are more sleepy so less defensive, although these little girls are world class crabbers! Ember also likes to lunge and nip! I'm glad I used a plastic spoon to offer them a small amount of yoghurt and not my hand, Esmeé isn't so bad she won't lunge.

I put the spoon inside their pouch and got lots of crabbing but just kept the spoon still until the crabbing subsided and moved it a little closer, if they crabbed I kept the spoon still until they was quiet and eventually they both allowed me to get close enough so they enjoyed a nice little treat! Although the second time I repeated this, Ember decided to lunge at the spoon until she got a mouth full of yoghurt and realized it was a nice treat again.

I'll continue to do this daily and once they stop crabbing with the spoon going into their pouch and Ember stops lunging, nipping then I'll attempt the same but with the back of my hand.

For such small animals, they can be rather loud and quite intimidating but hopefully the little girls will start to like me instead of fear me but they are such special little beauties, I'll keep you guys updated with their progress.​


----------



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

Really enjoyed reading your diary  never owned a sugar glider but have always enjoyed reading about them and looking at photos. Who knows one day after more research I may have to get in touch with a owner or breeder to view some to see if they are the right pet for me or I'm the right owner for them  
Look forward to further updates


----------



## thomas12146 (Nov 18, 2012)

I always wanted a Sugar Glider but I began to learn that they were harder to keep than I expected so keep gave up.(Saddest day of my life Lol)


----------



## stusar (Nov 18, 2011)

*Diary*

I was really enjoying reading this, how are things going with them now.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

The font you're using is very small.....old blind duffers, like me, might be having trouble reading what you're writing. :blush:

Now where are my specs?


----------



## stusar (Nov 18, 2011)

Is this better, Ive not changed the font, so dont understand how its so small


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

stusar said:


> Is this better, Ive not changed the font, so dont understand how its so small


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

(nice pics though!)


----------



## SouthSidePets (Mar 22, 2013)

Just sat and read the diary so far, loving it...
Will look forward to future updates!


----------



## DeathRoll (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd love a couple of these, but with owning 2 Snakes, I'd fear they would look like fast food, for them...


----------

